# I need help. :(



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

So... I haven't been around in a while because of college, but I was wondering if you guys might be able to help me out.  I am super stressed right now because of homework anddd... now my fish are dying. So I've lost three fish over the past 2 days. And I feel awful. There's another one dying right now. 

My water parameters are as follows:

Ammonia: 0
Nitrate: 0
Nitrite: 0
gH: 120
kH: 80
pH: 6.5

Nothing has changed. EDIT: Actually, that is a lie. I added 2 neon tetras last week. Maybe they brought something with them? They didn't seem unhealthy. I also have been dosing Melafix for a week because I noticed a minor case of finrot.

As far as behaviour goes, the fish are very lethargic and will swim up and then fall down again. I have been doing research but I can't seem to find, or don't know how to identify and make sure what is wrong.

They have red spots and seem to be red inside too. So far I've lost two celestial pearl danios, and one pygmy cory. Another pygmy cory is on the way out right now. Here are some pictures.




























I don't want everything in the tank to die... I feel like I am going to puke. I feel so BAD oh man.  If you know, please please let me know I want them to get better as soon as possible!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Unfortunately, looks to be haemorragic septicemia, to which there are no effective cures for fish. I lost a full tank to this once, and it's certainly not a pretty one to go through.

As for what you can do, I'd just try to keep your water paramters in line. Also, if you're already not doing so, I'd increase aeration to your tank as the Melafix can drastically decrease the dissolved oxygen in the tank, which could be the reason they're surfacing constantly.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh boy.  Thanks ameekplec. So there's nothing I can do really? I have two HOB filters, but I can add an air pump and stone as well.

It's a 25 gallon long and I have an Aquaclear50 and an Aqua-tech 10-20.

Should I take out the fish that seem to be affected or should I just leave them in?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

The red spots seem slightly raised and they are on the fins as well.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Unfortunately, looks to be haemorragic septicemia, to which there are no effective cures for fish. I lost a full tank to this once, and it's certainly not a pretty one to go through.
> 
> As for what you can do, I'd just try to keep your water paramters in line. Also, if you're already not doing so, I'd increase aeration to your tank as the Melafix can drastically decrease the dissolved oxygen in the tank, which could be the reason they're surfacing constantly.


If it is haemorragic septicemia then this may help:

http://www.lsc.usgs.gov/fhb/leaflets/83.asp#control

Just before the bibliography is a section titled disease control:



> Disease Control
> Prevention of contact between the virus and the host is the most effective method for controlling VHS. A systematic program of
> 
> hatchery disinfection, combined with restocking with specificpathogenfree fish and eggs, has been used successfully (Kehlet 1973; Jorgensen 1974a, 1980). Eggs used for restocking are decontaminated by iodophor treatment. The water supply should ideally be controlled and virusfree, *although ultraviolet irradiation has been used to inactivate VHS virus in the water supply (Maisse et al. 1980)*. Conditions that promote physiological stress should be alleviated. *Although VHS rarely occurs above 15°C, disease control by temperature manipulation has not been described.* Selective breeding to increase host resistance to VHS has not been successful.
> ...


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Joeee. That is interesting and at least I know a little more about it now. I feel like it doesn't give me much hope but knowledge is good. Or maybe I'm just not making sense of it cause I'm so tired heh, damn school.

Anyway, thank you guys so much. I will do my best to keep the aquarium running optimally... and hopefully things will be okay.


----------

